# FINALLY bought a new mountain bike



## Nick (Nov 25, 2018)

Ok the irony is in FL now there are NO mountains. But still, I picked up a Breezer Thunder Expert 29er from Nashbar on clearance (it's a 2015 bike) for $~600 and change, hardtail. Normal price is around $1400, has deore xt components and a rockshox gold 30 fork so it's good for the price. I will miss full suspension but for the riding I do here I think that will be just fine esp with the 29" wheels. There are some fun trails in the area that are developed and managed quite a bit so I'm looking forward to going for a spin. I used to mountain bike all-the-time and am excited to get back on the bike again!


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 15, 2018)

There’s something very raw and very real about a good hardtail. More fun than a full squish in my opinion. How are you like the 29” set up?


----------

